
Ask HN: Is it a wise career decision to work as a remote developer - ud0
For a young dev who is in his early twenties would it be career wise to work as a remote developer from West-Africa or work onsite in another country in Europe? I&#x27;m thinking in terms of exposure, career growth and opportunities.
======
issa
Whether you freelance or work a more traditional job, in my experience, your
future work will come from your network. Is it possible to create a good
network remotely? Certainly. But it's probably harder.

I think if you're in your 20s, you might want to base your decision on other
factors more than career building. It's OK to think slightly shorter term--
where would you get the most enjoyment out of working?

------
e_py
I am in the same situation and wondering same question. I believe that I still
have a lot to learn, and it's difficult to do it while working remotely. So
for now, I prefer to go to office but in the future I would love to work
remotely from a place I love and whenever I want :)

------
tuananh
I prefer to go to office when i was young. It's a lot easier to learn/build
relationship with others in an office.

